# Why does the FHI RUNWAY cost $450??!!



## Loliz (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone please answer this?  Why is this flat iron SOOOOO expensive?  Is it magic?  Does it straighten by just waving it over your hair like a magic wand?  Does it grow your hair while you are using it?  I can't seem to find out what it does that is soo different from the others?  
Does anyone have this iron?  Do tell?  What are the results?  Show pics.  Something...

Check it out here:  http://www.fhiheat.com/fproduct.aspx?groupname=Flat Irons&shortname=runway&sku=r1

Sorry Everyone, the name of this post should read, "Why does the FHI *RUNWAY * cost $450.  The FHI Platform is not as expensive.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

It better come with a 7-10 yrs Service Plan/Extended Warranty.


----------



## luvnmyhair99 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Holy Smoke! $450  Please do tell...I would like to know too!


----------



## tocktick (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

they're using the fact that it's used by professionals in the modelling world and the 6-layer ceramic plates to sell the iron. it's not enough though, imo.

eta: oh, it also dawned on me that fhi probably aren't banking on your average consumer to buy this iron. it's probably for salon stylists. this kind of iron would put up with a lot of usage for quite a while. so this is a good investments to them.


----------



## shocol (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I think it's the Runway model that costs 450.00.  My Platform was 150.00, and you can get it even cheaper.

The Runway seems to have a better heater and more ceramic layers.  Don't know if it's worth the extra money though.  Maybe it really matters to professional stylists.


----------



## Loliz (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



shocol said:


> I think it's the Runway model that costs 450.00.  My Platform was 150.00, and you can get it even cheaper.
> 
> The Runway seems to have a better heater and more ceramic layers.  Don't know if it's worth the extra money though.  Maybe it really matters to professional stylists.



Yes, I'm sorry.  I should clarify that.  It IS the RUNWAY model I'm talking about.  I have the Platform too - have had it for several years, but it doesn't seem to be getting as hot as it used too and I was thinking about getting another one.  I saw this Runway version for almost double the price and I just wanted to know what the extra expense was supposed to be for?  Someone mentioned that it has 6 layers. Doesn't the Platform have layers too?


----------



## SoCalli (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> Yes, I'm sorry.  I should clarify that.  It IS the RUNWAY model I'm talking about.  I have the Platform too - have had it for several years, but it doesn't seem to be getting as hot as it used too and I was thinking about getting another one.  I saw this Runway version for almost double the price and I just wanted to know what the extra expense was supposed to be for?  Someone mentioned that it has 6 layers. Doesn't the Platform have layers too?



No, the Platform doesn't.  The Runway produces 20x the negative ions as its closest competitor.  It's also solid ceramic.  All other irons are coated, except for one other that I know of that costs significantly less.  I plan on getting one by the end of the year.


----------



## Loliz (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> No, the Platform doesn't.  The Runway produces 20x the negative ions as its closest competitor.  It's also solid ceramic.  All other irons are coated, except for one other that I know of that costs significantly less.  I plan on getting one by the end of the year.



What's the other one that you know of?  And when you say you are getting one by the end of the year, which one are you talking about?  The FHI Runway or the "other one".  Have you tried the FHI Runway?  Can you tell the difference?


----------



## MAMATO (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> No, the Platform doesn't. The Runway produces 20x the negative ions as its closest competitor. It's also solid ceramic. All other irons are coated, except for one other that I know of that costs *significantly less*. I plan on getting one by the end of the year.


  Interesting, waiting for reply.


----------



## tasty0619 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i'm with you MAMATO


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> What's the other one that you know of?  And when you say you are getting one by the end of the year, which one are you talking about?  The FHI Runway or the "other one".  Have you tried the FHI Runway?  Can you tell the difference?



It's called the Hana Elite Flat Iron 1" - 100% Ceramic.
http://www.misikko.com/hana-elite-flat-iron.html

Looks like they have added a new one that's 100% Ceramic too.
http://www.misikko.com/h2pro-flat-iron-le.html

I plan on getting the FHI Runway.  I'm loyal to the brand and just bought a blow dryer yesterday from them.  Can't wait to get it.

Here's the FHI Runway:
http://www.misikko.com/fhi-heat-runway-flat-iron.html

I haven't tried the Runway yet, but WhipEffects has.  She posted her experience in this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=272499

Of course, I won't pay $450 for it.  I'll be getting mine for the least possible amount I can (ebay).


----------



## Sistaslick (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



eileen99 said:


> Holy Smoke! $450  Please do tell...I would like to know too!



That's a dolla for every degree that thing heats up.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Ebay has one for 245 for those interested. I still wouldn't pay out that kind of money, but its wayyy cheaper than 450. 

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37.l1313&satitle=fhi+runway&category0=


----------



## Loliz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Okay, I found out the information.  It's on the FHI website.  Its a video tutorial which I must say was pretty informative.  
http://www.fhiheat.com/technology.aspx

So I guess it does have to do with the 6 layers AND being ceramic all the way through - not just coated.  And they also talk about the heating and the fact that it has tourmaline AND some nano stuff that I can't remember.

So now, I guess my question is does it really make a difference when  you use it?  I mean, can you tell that it is $200 better than the Platform?

Anyone who has tried both, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I've used the FHI Runway and I have to tell you...it was GREAT!  I had no idea it cost $450, but it kinda makes sense because its the only time I've ever been able to flat iron my hair myself and have it look like I went to the salon.  

I asked my mom to get me a FHI for X-mas and it works, but not as well as my friends' FHI.  It took me forever to figure out that mine wasn't the Runway version.  It really is very different.  I don't know if $450 is a reasonable amount to spend on a flat iron (unless you got it like that).  

...but if you do have it like that, this thing is absolutely worth it.  In addition to straightening my hair like nothing before, it seemed to lock the moisture into my hair making it really straight and soft.

ETA: My friend has 4a/b hair and it worked just as well on her.


----------



## 1richesquire (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i purchased the runway after my hairdresser pressed my hair with it.  My hair was silkier than ever.  I paid $250.00 on amazon and think it's worth it.  That coming from someone who already has the sedu, maxiglide, chi, and fhi platform.  I achieve great results every time.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Because someone will buy it. For $450, it had better babysit, cook, clean, make my look 20 lbs smaller, give me a back rub, foot massage, scalp massage, manicure and pedicure. I'll keep my maxiglide thank you!!! Q


----------



## jetera21 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I don't care how many layers it has or how silkier it makes my hair. For that much, the plates better be coated with a special hair growing solution that really works and I want to be able to use that bad boy everyday with NO BREAKAGE, SPLIT ENDS, DAMAGE, NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Extremus (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

$450?!?! Is it coated with diamonds too?


----------



## tocktick (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

^^ lol there is a flat-iron here that costs £399 and it's coated with crystals .


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

$450 for some flat irons  that cracks me up.. I don't care who they expect to purchase it, it won't be me... If it's used mostly by celebrity stylists then they are using it on mostly weaved hair styles anyway . It's so funny b/c the beauty market is a billon dollar industry so someone will buy it...


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

*OT: I have the FHI 207RVI ( ij ust straightened my hair with it for the first time on Satruday and it was ok, nothing spectacular. I think i just suck at straightening) ; is the platform significantly different than the otehr model*


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> Okay, I found out the information.  It's on the FHI website.  Its a video tutorial which I must say was pretty informative.
> http://www.fhiheat.com/technology.aspx
> 
> So I guess it does have to do with the 6 layers AND being ceramic all the way through - not just coated.  And they also talk about the heating and the fact that it has tourmaline AND some nano stuff that I can't remember.
> ...



I think they work the same.  The only difference is probably the amount of time they both last.  I think the coated one would need to be replaced sooner than the Runway.  Since it is coated, the plates will peel eventually.  I have a first generation FHI iron, and I can see it peeling ever so slightly.  That will never happen with the Runway.  Thanks for the video!


----------



## Loliz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



1richesquire said:


> i purchased the runway after my hairdresser pressed my hair with it.  My hair was silkier than ever.  I paid $250.00 on amazon and think it's worth it.  That coming from someone who already has the sedu, maxiglide, chi, and fhi platform.  I achieve great results every time.



I was checking out the Runway's on amazon and ebay.  I'm just always scared that it won't be the real deal.  I mean, I don't want to pay $450, but I don't want to spend $200 either on something that isn't real.  How are they really able to offer it $200 *less*? How are they making any money?  I know that if you buy it anywhere but the FHI website you don't get the warranty, but if the iron is legitimate and it really is $200 less then it would be worth it.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> I was checking out the Runway's on amazon and ebay.  *I'm just always scared that it won't be the real deal.*  I mean, I don't want to pay $450, but I don't want to spend $200 either on something that isn't real.  How are they really able to offer it $200 *less*? How are they making any money?  I know that if you buy it anywhere but the FHI website you don't get the warranty, but if the iron is legitimate and it really is $200 less then it would be worth it.



This is my concern.  I bought my dryer on ebay, but I think that for my Runway I will go to an authorized dealer.  The cheapest I have seen it for is $310 and that is with a discount.

Also, you will notice that on ebay they either don't post how many layers of ceramic the flat iron has or they say it has three layers.  The real deal has six layers of ceramic so I don't know...it sound fishy.


----------



## Loliz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> This is my concern.  I bought my dryer on ebay, but I think that for my Runway I will go to an authorized dealer.  The cheapest I have seen it for is $310 and that is with a discount.
> 
> Also, you will notice that on ebay *they either don't post how many layers of ceramic the flat iron has or they say it has three layers.  *The real deal has six layers of ceramic so I don't know...it sound fishy.



I *DID * see that!  And I was wondering about that too.  But I thought the only way you could get it from an authorized dealer was from their website.  Where did you see it for $310?  How do you know it is an authorized dealer?


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> I *DID * see that!  And I was wondering about that too.  But I thought the only way you could get it from an authorized dealer was from their website.  Where did you see it for $310?  How do you know it is an authorized dealer?



http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/runway-pure-ceramic-tourmaline-styling-iron-flat-iron-p-4215.html

Save $50 on this FHI item! Enter redeem code "runway50" at checkout.

The price is $360, but there is a $50 discount.


----------



## Loliz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/runway-pure-ceramic-tourmaline-styling-iron-flat-iron-p-4215.html
> 
> Save $50 on this FHI item! Enter redeem code "runway50" at checkout.
> 
> The price is $360, but there is a $50 discount.




Hmmm.  They do say they are an authorized FHI reseller.  I might have to look into this one.  $310 is a lot better than $450!  That's about four - five visits to the salon.  I _might _be able to work with that.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> Hmmm.  They do say they are an authorized FHI reseller.  I might have to look into this one.  $310 is a lot better than $450!  That's about four - five visits to the salon.  I _might _be able to work with that.



LOL...that's what I'm saying!  I've been searching and searching for the cheapest price.  I'll let you know if I find something better.


----------



## Loliz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> LOL...that's what I'm saying!  I've been searching and searching for the cheapest price.  I'll let you know if I find something better.



Here's the official statement from the FHI website:

PLEASE NOTE THAT YOUR FHI HEAT MANUFACTURER’S WARRANTY IS EFFECTIVE ONLY IF YOU HAVE A VALID RECEIPT FROM A PROFESSIONAL BEAUTY SALON OR OTHER SELECT AUTHORIZED BEAUTY PRODUCTS RESELLER OR IF YOU PURCHASE THE PRODUCT FROM WWW.FHIHEAT.COM WEBSITE. THE WARRANTY IS NOT EFFECTIVE IF THE FHI HEAT STYLING TOOL WAS PURCHASED FROM ANY SOURCE NOT LISTED ABOVE, INCLUDING ANY INTERNET RESELLER OR AUCTION SITE.

I sent them an email asking them if frizzy2silky.com is considered an authorized beauty products reseller.  We'll see what they say.  I also emailed frizzy2silky and asked them the same thing.

I'll let you know when I hear back.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



***Que*** said:


> Because someone will buy it. For $450, it had better babysit, cook, clean, make my look 20 lbs smaller, give me a back rub, foot massage, scalp massage, manicure and pedicure. I'll keep my maxiglide thank you!!! Q


YoU  forgot to add it better pay the rent!Ain't no way I'm paying that much for an iron.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

For those of you that have an FHI that is reasonable priced and has a variable temp. setting, which one did you purchase, and from where?

Thanks.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I have the FHI Ceramic Flat Iron Classic 207RVI - 1".  I got it on ebay in '04.  You can get it at any site for under $100 on ebay b/c this model is old.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



1richesquire said:


> i purchased the runway after my hairdresser pressed my hair with it. My hair was silkier than ever. I paid $250.00 on amazon and think it's worth it. That coming from someone who already has the sedu, maxiglide, chi, and fhi platform. I achieve great results every time.


 

From this testimonial.....it is going on the Wish list - January 2009


----------



## Loliz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> For those of you that have an FHI that is reasonable priced and has a variable temp. setting, which one did you purchase, and from where?
> 
> Thanks.



I have the FHI Platform.  I bought it about 2 years ago from the FHIheat.com website.  It works pretty good, but like I said, I just have the feeling that it is not getting as hot as it used to.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> I have the FHI Platform. I bought it about 2 years ago from the FHIheat.com website. It works pretty good, but like I said, I just have the feeling that it is not getting as hot as it used to.


 

I saw a pink platform for sale on www.folica.com. I wonder if it has a temp control setting. I am in the market to purchase one, I just don't know which one is the best of the best. I don't need a whole lot of heat to straighten.  I want something ceramic and that won't heat up too high and cause heat damage.  If you recommend the platform, then I will get the pink edition one because it is on sale. I think it has 3 layers of ceramic.


----------



## shocol (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> I saw a pink platform for sale on www.folica.com. I wonder if it has a temp control setting. I am in the market to purchase one, I just don't know which one is the best of the best. I don't need a whole lot of heat to straighten.  I want something ceramic and that won't heat up too high and cause heat damage.  If you recommend the platform, then I will get the pink edition one because it is on sale. I think it has 3 layers of ceramic.



That's the one I have.  I bought it from Folica.  The temp. controls go up to 450 degrees.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I own a Runway and a platform iron. IMO the Runway is still the better of the two. You get silkier straighter hair with it. Period.

I use my Runway on a daily basis and I use it for all hair types. 

When I do silkening on my natural clients their hair actually looks relaxed after the service it done.

I'm gonna buy another one in the near future. I think it is well worth the money. Oh yeah, I didn't pay $450 for mine. I've had it almost two years and I paid $250 and also got a free FHI Nano blowdryer with it!!


----------



## fa$hionista (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> I own a Runway and a platform iron. IMO the Runway is still the better of the two. You get silkier straighter hair with it. Period.
> 
> I use my Runway on a daily basis and I use it for all hair types.
> 
> ...


 


WOW!!!! If you don't mind my asking, where did you come across a deal like that for $250 that also included the Fhi Nano blowdryer for FREE?  My sister is a hair stylist as well and she could sure use a discount like this one and so could I! (I know you bought it 2 years ago, but does that deal still exist?)


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

this is probably what they used on Michelle Obama!


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



samanthajones67 said:


> this is probably what they used on Michelle Obama!



I bet you it is! I'm telling y'all...that Runway is no joke.  It silkifies  the hair like nothing else.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Darn it!  I want this flat iron!!!  I'm trying not to cave in and buy it now, but ya'll are really testing my patience.  LOL.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Lylddlebit said:


> I don't own it but I have used it a couple times and it really is the bomb...I do believe it outshines the rest, but at the same time it's a "you can't miss what you never had deal". *The average person on this site does not flat iron their hair that often*. I would also guess that those who do and flat iron well, get nice results with the irons they currently use. I want one, but I know I won't get it until I start wearing my hair out more...no 400 buck decoration products for me. When I do buy it I would love a deal, but at the same time, you get what you pay for. The majority websites offering the runway void the warranty buy not being authorized retailers. So if anyone is like I am and expect the product to work for as long as it should, and be replaced if it fails to do so, reguardless of if you paid a dime or full price for it: think twice before buying it from the online vendors who can't back up the warranty.


 
I flat iron never.  And why am I still considering purchasing a CHI.  In fact I bought one earlier this year and took it back after I remembered that I don't flat iron.  Now I want to get the new mini since it's only $70. It's just that when my hairdresser uses the CHI my hair is like nothing else - so light, straight and silky.  I have no experience with FHI, but I am taking notes.


----------



## Loliz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> I saw a pink platform for sale on www.folica.com. I wonder if it has a temp control setting. I am in the market to purchase one, I just don't know which one is the best of the best. I don't need a whole lot of heat to straighten.  I want something ceramic and that won't heat up too high and cause heat damage.  If you recommend the platform, then I will get the pink edition one because it is on sale. I think it has 3 layers of ceramic.



Well, I can't really say I "recommend" the Platform because that's why I'm looking at getting this Runway version.  I mean, I think it is good.  I liked it for a while and would probably still like it but since I am in the market for getting a new one, I just started looking again and saw the Runway on the FHI website and thought I'd ask the LHCF if anyone knew why it cost so much more.  I'm not opposed to paying more (although $450 IS a LITTLE steep), but I need to know WHY I'm paying more and I need to be able to tell the difference at a glance.  So now I am thinking about getting the Runway model based on what a lot of women on here who have tried both are saying.  I will say that I had a Chi before and compare to the FHI, I think the FHI is much much better than the Chi I had (I can't remember what model it was).  
The whole "6-layers of solid ceramics" thing makes sense to me, but who knows?  They might just be making that stuff up to get me buying.  I can be a sucker at times.  
So I guess it is just how much you want to spend.  I am someone who flat irons my hair myself on a weekly basis and don't really go to the hairdresser except to get it trimmed or cut so I think for me, it would be worth it to pay the extra if it really functions a lot better.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

A *solid ceramic* flatiron just may be worth the price. :scratchch


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

How does this compare with a sedu? I need more info!


----------



## Loliz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Okay Ladies:

So I asked the website Frizzy2Silky if they were authorized dealers of the FHI irons.  

*My letter:*
Are you an authorized FHI dealer? I am interested in the FHI Runway flat iron. On their website they list the Runway as $450.00. How are you able to offer it so much cheaper? Also, they mention "FHI HEAT MANUFACTURER’S WARRANTY IS EFFECTIVE ONLY IF YOU HAVE A VALID RECEIPT FROM A PROFESSIONAL BEAUTY SALON OR OTHER SELECT AUTHORIZED BEAUTY PRODUCTS RESELLER OR IF YOU PURCHASE THE PRODUCT FROM WWW.FHIHEAT.COM WEBSITE. THE WARRANTY IS NOT EFFECTIVE IF THE FHI HEAT STYLING TOOL WAS PURCHASED FROM ANY SOURCE NOT LISTED ABOVE, INCLUDING ANY INTERNET RESELLER OR AUCTION SITE." 
I just want to make sure that you are considered a FHI authorized Beauty product reseller.
Thanks.

*Their response (typos and all - just makes you wonder what kind of people are running this operation, you know?)*

Enquiry from Frizzy2Silky.com

Dear Customer,

Thank you for e-mailing www.frizzy2silky.com

Yes *we are an authorized seller for FHI*. All of our FHI irons have a one year warranty. If anything happens to your iron, (such as if the doses not work anymore, or if it is defective) we will be more then happy to replace it with a new one, with in the year.  

Thank you from your friends at www.Frizzy2Siky.com



*Okay, now here is my letter to FHI at FHIheat.com and their response as well:*

Hi, I am interested in purchasing the FHI Runway flat iron that you have listed for $450.00.  I have found this iron listed on frizzy2silky.com for $350.00.  I understand that you have a warranty that is only honored if the iron is purchased from an authorized
reseller.  Can you tell me if this website dealer is an authorized reseller?
http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/runway-pure-ceramic-tourmaline-styling-iron-flat-iron-p-4215.html

*And their response:*

Hello, 
*Frizzy2silky is not one of our authorized dealers*.




So, ladies, there you have it.  FHIheat is NOT claiming frizzy2silky.com.  Does that mean that frizzy2silky is selling knock offs?  I don't know?  I'm thoroughly confused now!


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

^^I expected this response, but I don't think they are selling knockoffs.  There are some ladies that have purchased flat irons (not Runway) from them in the past.  This is what I think is going on.  Frizzy is able to get the irons at the price they sell the irons to distributors.  One from this board emailed me before saying that she could sell it to me at the price they charge distributors ($350).  I think when they offer this price it makes the warranty null and void.  To compensate their customers for this, Frizz guarantees to replace the iron with a one year policy.  I will probably get my iron from them.  I flat iron my hair once a week and never go to the salon for anything more than a trim so I can justify the high prices.  However, I have to buy it at the cheapest price I can find.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I think you'll know an authorized deal when you see one.  The price will be $450.


----------



## jerjer29 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



E_Williams20 said:


> $450?!?! Is it coated with diamonds too?



it probably is. some irons have crystal in them, i think they it helps with the distribution of heat or something but i just know it doesn't have crystals in it for decoration lol


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Hmm, I must admit that the Runway is very tempting...I still may breakdown and purchase it in the very near future. However since Ulta was having a 20% off sale, I went ahead and bought the Platform 1'' special edition flat iron with nano fuzeion technology. The 20% discount allowed me to get the iron and a full size bottle of Redken Heat Glide for under $168.00. I did notice a pink limited edition on frizzy2silky.com and on folica.com for sale, however I couldn't figure out if it had an adjustable temp. setting. Besides at Ulta if I don't like it, I can return it immediatly as long as it is within 60 days. I am gonna test it out on a section of my hair tonight. If I don't notice a considerable difference between the platform and the regular old Chi I bought years ago, then I am gonna go for the cadillac!!  Oh and anyone have any success with FHI nano hair dryers?? Those look tempting as well.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Hmm, I must admit that the Runway is very tempting...I still may breakdown and purchase it in the very near future. However since Ulta was having a 20% off sale, I went ahead and bought the Platform 1'' special edition flat iron with nano fuzeion technology. The 20% discount allowed me to get the iron and a full size bottle of Redken Heat Glide for under $168.00. I did notice a pink limited edition on frizzy2silky.com and on folica.com for sale, however I couldn't figure out if it had an adjustable temp. setting. Besides at Ulta if I don't like it, I can return it immediatly as long as it is within 60 days. I am gonna test it out on a section of my hair tonight. If I don't notice a considerable difference between the platform and the regular old Chi I bought years ago, then I am gonna go for the cadillac!!  *Oh and anyone have any success with FHI nano hair dryers??* Those look tempting as well.



Just bought one.  I'm waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## IAOJ (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

My hairdresser uses it and it is the BOMB.  She didn't pay 450 though.  She went to a Bronner Brothers hair show at the very end and the FHI booth was trying to unload their last ones.  She got it for 150.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Just bought one. I'm waiting for it to arrive.


 
Where did you get your FHI Nano hair dryer from? I want one now too. Oh and I tried the FHI platform last night. It did do a good job of straightening, but when I woke up this morning my hair had completely converted back to curly.  I am completely natural and need something that will straighten but not cause any damage. Alright, I am gonna get the Platform, but I want it at a reasonable price. Any suggestions, or anyone have a hook-up that goes to the hair shows that is willing to purchase the Platform and the Nano Dryer for me. I will be willing to send whomever the money through paypal. PLEASE HELP A SISTA OUT!!


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Where did you get your FHI Nano hair dryer from? I want one now too. Oh and I tried the FHI platform last night. It did do a good job of straightening, but when I woke up this morning my hair had completely converted back to curly. I am completely natural and need something that will straighten but not cause any damage. Alright, I am gonna get the Platform, but I want it at a reasonable price. Any suggestions, or anyone have a hook-up that goes to the hair shows that is willing to purchase the Platform and the Nano Dryer for me. I will be willing to send whomever the money through paypal. PLEASE HELP A SISTA OUT!!


 
I got the dryer from ebay.  frizzy2silky.com is probably your best bet.  Your hair shouldn't have reverted using the platform.  That's weird.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> I got the dryer from ebay. frizzy2silky.com is probably your best bet. Your hair shouldn't have reverted using the platform. That's weird.


 

Maybe I got scared and I did not turn the heat up high enough. I put it close to 300 degrees I think.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

^^I think that's the probably.  It wasn't high enough.  I have just recently started flat ironing my hair once a week.  I've given myself a hair challenge.  I want to see if I can straighten my hair and still have growth.  We will see in November how my results are.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> I own a Runway and a platform iron. IMO the Runway is still the better of the two. You get silkier straighter hair with it. Period.
> 
> I use my Runway on a daily basis and I use it for all hair types.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you chimed in DSD. My first thought was that something of this caliber, much like $500 shears, are for professionals and not your average consumer. If you're doing dozens of heads a week, you need a quality piece of equipment that is going to hold up over time.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



MizAvalon said:


> I'm glad you chimed in DSD. My first thought was that something of this caliber, much like $500 shears, are for professionals and not your average consumer. If you're doing dozens of heads a week, you need a quality piece of equipment that is going to hold up over time.


That's so true. I really think they geared that iron more towards the professionals.

It's a truly awesome iron. I don't like using my others after having used this one for so long. I called myself buying backups and they just don't compare. 

Just imagine getting 4b natural hair silky straight with one swipe. That's what it does for me.

I'll probably buy another one within the next few months so I can have a comparable backup!!


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> That's so true. I really think they geared that iron more towards the professionals.
> 
> It's a truly awesome iron. I don't like using my others after having used this one for so long. I called myself buying backups and they just don't compare.
> 
> ...


 
4b silky straight with one swipe? Sounds amazing!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



MizAvalon said:


> 4b silky straight with one swipe? Sounds amazing!


Yep! It is.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I have one, too altho- I didn't pay 450 for it.  I wanna say like $250 or so?  I am one of those chicks that see something in Allure or InStyle and folks say it's the best, so I want it...erplexed...issues...

Anywhoo- I have a Chi, Sedu and FHI Runway.  It's weird bc the Sedu and the Chi _glide_ through my hair easier while straightening (the Sedu better than the Chi), but the FHI straightens the hair wayyy better than the others.  Hands down.  I am 22 weeks post with thick 4a type-ish hair and it takes like one pass, two at most to get my roots straight and silky like a relaxer.  I rollerset/flat ironed last week and have been pincurling, and my hair is still flowing with movement.  The roots revert a little, but not much...

Pic below...pic in my avi was same day (front) and also done with the runway...

ETA:  I rollerset with a little Lottabody+water+leave-in conditioner and added about a dime size of Sabino Moisture Block.  Once I took the rollers out, I flatironed (slower on the NG and then _quickly_ over the ends) with the FHI (at maybe 375 degrees) and added no additional products.  I had shine and body from the root to the tip.  Again, each section took 1 pass for me, some thicker sections may have had an additional pass on the NG, but not the ends...


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Alright, my quest to purchase the runway at an affordable price still continues. In the process I noticed another flat iron that has very similar features to include the 100% ceramic plates however the cost is only $189.95  I think. Attached is the link for the flat iron by Hanna

http://www.misikko.com/hana-elite-flat-iron.html

Any thoughts on this iron? Is it comparable to the Runway?

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Allandra (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



1richesquire said:


> i purchased the runway after my hairdresser pressed my hair with it.  My hair was silkier than ever.  I paid $250.00 on amazon and think it's worth it.  That coming from someone who already has the sedu, maxiglide, chi, and fhi platform.  I achieve great results every time.


I have a Sedu.  I'm going to check around and see if anyone in my area has this flat iron.  It sounds like a dream.  One of my sisters-in-law is a stylist.  I'm going to have her price one for me.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Alright, my quest to purchase the runway at an affordable price still continues. In the process I noticed another flat iron that has very similar features to include the 100% ceramic plates however the cost is only $189.95  I think. Attached is the link for the flat iron by Hanna
> 
> http://www.misikko.com/hana-elite-flat-iron.html
> 
> ...



I have seen this one before.  I would say it is a cheaper alternative.  The only thing I notice is that it doesn't say how many layers of ceramic this iron has and it doesn't say how much more negative ions it produces.  I have never used either so I can't say what the true difference is.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I go to a college student to get my hair flat ironed. She uses the FHI ($150 one) to straighten & the Chi to curl & "seal" as she calls it. B/c of the high temp, she says the FHI straightens natural hair better but the Chi gives a better sheen. She told me that she is about to invest in the $450 FHI because it does both & she will no longer have to use 2 irons. I know this is 2nd hand info but,  she also said that her girlfriend is a natural & her girlfriend's stylist started using the more expensive FHI & that the reversion rate is less with this new iron. HTH...


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

http://www.beautychoice.com/products/FHI_Heat_Runway_100_Pure_Ceramic_Flat_Iron_1-5332-3.html

They have it for 289.95.  I tried to write to them to see if there could be some sort of LHCF discount.  But I know a lot of people on youtube will advertise and have coupon codes and it's free shipping.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> That's so true. I really think they geared that iron more towards the professionals.
> 
> It's a truly awesome iron. I don't like using my others after having used this one for so long. I called myself buying backups and they just don't compare.
> 
> ...


Yes, you get a tax write off for this fine peice of equipment, it's like me purchasing a laptop! LOL  I have to find a way to make this FHI iron an IT related expendature :scratchch


----------



## indefinite (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

You can get the FHI for $35
http://www.dhgate.com/Free-Shipping...-Hair/p_ff808081192d7ec4011930fb34574084.html nono:


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Curlee_lurker said:


> http://www.beautychoice.com/products/FHI_Heat_Runway_100_Pure_Ceramic_Flat_Iron_1-5332-3.html
> 
> They have it for 289.95. I tried to write to them to see if there could be some sort of LHCF discount. But I know a lot of people on youtube will advertise and have coupon codes and it's free shipping.


 

Outside of e-bay this is the best price that I have seen it for. If I can't come up with anything else, then I am gonna go ahead and drop my order.


----------



## SoCalli (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Curlee_lurker said:


> http://www.beautychoice.com/products/FHI_Heat_Runway_100_Pure_Ceramic_Flat_Iron_1-5332-3.html
> 
> They have it for 289.95.  I tried to write to them to see if there could be some sort of LHCF discount.  But I know a lot of people on youtube will advertise and have coupon codes and it's free shipping.



I would be weary of buying this one.  The site says that it has 3 baked layers of ceramic, but FHI's website says that it was 6 baked layers.    This is either a fake or an older version???  I have no idea which it is.


----------



## mikosbelle (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

BUMP!

Anyone else purchase this thing yet?


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i just won a fhi runway on ebay for $217.00 + shipping 

i hope it's real..... or a real good knockoff 

will keep yall posted


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I plan 2 buy 1. However, I think I'm going 2 have 2 bite the bullet & buy it directly from FHI. I'm 2 afraid of ending up w/a knock off.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I started doing my research online prices & thanks 2 this thread & my research I found some really good prices online. But I was still scared 2 buy 1 & not have FHI honor my warranty should something b wrong. & then there's that bootleg thing...

So, I called FHI & spoke 2 customer service. According 2 the rep, there r *no *authorized online retailers. If u purchase a FHI online u r not covered under their warranty. 

Well my next ? was where could I purchase a Runway n Georgia. She told me that their Salon Locator feature was 4 exactly that & supposedly 2 Groovy Salon sells them. She told me 2 make sure I purchased from a salon listed on their website versus a direct purchase from FHI simply b/c I'd get a much better price.

I also asked about repair being that this iron has solid ceramic plates = fragile. She said that of course the warranty doesn't cover plates damaged by dropping. She said that right now they don't have a repair program like that of Chi's b/c of the complicated construction of the iron. She did say, however, that a repair plan is n the making so if u do purchase 1 & drop it & break the plates, then hold on 2 it until the program is up & running & u can have it replaced then. 

Just thought I'd pass these tidbits on if any1's interested...


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

nakia girl, you are right on time with that! 

so i got my runway today, and it came in the box, bubble wrapped with a piece of red tape securing the wrap.  the date code on this runway is 0803 and below it, it says BEAUTY MAX LLC.  i see what i think is a serial number: 204 LE, and below it fhi-h f20810.  there's also tiny white writing on the cord.

can somebody who owns a legit runway take a look at theirs and let me know if this is sounding familiar to anybody?  i'm almost inclined to believe that mine may be real, but if not, i got the ****'s address who sold it to me and she don't live but an hour away 

one thing i did notice is how lightweight this flat iron is! i don't think i've ever had an iron this light (my current iron is an hai silk that i've had for almost 4 years).

oh, and i'm washing friday night and will use this on saturday (weaved up 4b with 2'' perimeter of my hair left out).   will keep yall posted!


----------



## apollo (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I bought mine from Amazon for $250 dollars. I think it is pretty good, but I don't get to use it that often because I am in the Army.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Honestly FHI doesn't deny that people are selling legit irons on the web. They know that they're legit b/c they're supplying these people. However, they just won't honor the warranty. N a prev post I think some1 says that the website will guarantee the iron & if something happens u just send it back 2 them & they replace it. So most likely urs is just fine. 



alwayzalady22 said:


> nakia girl, you are right on time with that!
> 
> so i got my runway today, and it came in the box, bubble wrapped with a piece of red tape securing the wrap. the date code on this runway is 0803 and below it, it says BEAUTY MAX LLC. i see what i think is a serial number: 204 LE, and below it fhi-h f20810. there's also tiny white writing on the cord.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



nakialovesshoes said:


> I started doing my research online prices & thanks 2 this thread & my research I found some really good prices online. But I was still scared 2 buy 1 & not have FHI honor my warranty should something b wrong. & then there's that bootleg thing...
> 
> So, I called FHI & spoke 2 customer service. According 2 the rep, there r *no *authorized online retailers. If u purchase a FHI online u r not covered under their warranty.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I will be calling them up and asking them where I can get this in San Diego.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Alright, my quest to purchase the runway at an affordable price still continues. In the process I noticed another flat iron that has very similar features to include the 100% ceramic plates however the cost is only $189.95 I think. Attached is the link for the flat iron by Hanna
> 
> http://www.misikko.com/hana-elite-flat-iron.html
> 
> ...


 

The Runway has been on my dream list forever but the Hana seems comparable. I wish I could find out more about it though, I know that it is 100% ceramic plates but I wonder how many layers it has? If you do get it please give a review. TIA.


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



nakialovesshoes said:


> I started doing my research online prices & thanks 2 this thread & my research I found some really good prices online. But I was still scared 2 buy 1 & not have FHI honor my warranty should something b wrong. & then there's that bootleg thing...
> 
> So, I called FHI & spoke 2 customer service. According 2 the rep, there r *no *authorized online retailers. If u purchase a FHI online u r not covered under their warranty.
> 
> ...



I followed your lead and called FHI.  They gave me four salons to call.  One is selling me the iron for $200 plus $15 for tax!  I'm so excited.  Haven't gotten it yet, but I can't wait!!!!!!!  Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Additional info for you ladies...

I asked FHI the following question:
Why do I see versions of the Runway with three layers of ceramic. Is that an older model or a knockoff? Please let me know and thanks in advance.

Here was there response:
If your iron was purchased from one of our authorized dealers we have a typo on our runway iron box (We are aware of the typo). Your irons has been created with six layers of ceramic.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> I followed your lead and called FHI. They gave me four salons to call. One is selling me the iron for $200 plus $15 for tax! I'm so excited. Haven't gotten it yet, but I can't wait!!!!!!! Thanks again for the tip!


 
That sounds good 2 me. Hey...if the deals aren't so good here n Atlanta, u think I could get u 2 purchase 1 for me - or @ least give me the salon info so that I can see if they'll sell it 2 me & I just pay 4 shipping?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I called Misiko.com today and asked them about the differences between FHI and the Hana Flat iron. They stated that the Hana has 1 solid ceramic plate while the FHI has 6 layers. THey said there's no real difference only the way the irons are made. Now that I see some of us are getting deals for the Runway for $200 and some change I think I'll go ahead and call FHI and see if I can get a decent deal from the distributors in my area.


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



nakialovesshoes said:


> That sounds good 2 me. Hey...if the deals aren't so good here n Atlanta, u think I could get u 2 purchase 1 for me - or @ least give me the salon info so that I can see if they'll sell it 2 me & I just pay 4 shipping?



Yes, I think you could get it directly from her.  Her website is www.pinkcorset.com.  I spoke with the owner, Maribel.  I got her number and address directly from FHI.  The Fhi iron isn't on her website though.  She told me my iron would be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.  (She ordered it for me).  I asked her how she was able to give it to me for such a low price, and she said that it was b/c she sells corsets too.  When it gets here, I'll be sure to post an update with a review of her customer service.  She asked for a deposit of half the price, which I gave her over the phone so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same thing.


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, I think you could get it directly from her. Her website is www.pinkcorset.com. I spoke with the owner, Maribel. I got her number and address directly from FHI. The Fhi iron isn't on her website though. She told me my iron would be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. (She ordered it for me). I asked her how she was able to give it to me for such a low price, and she said that it was b/c she sells corsets too. When it gets here, I'll be sure to post an update with a review of her customer service. She asked for a deposit of half the price, which I gave her over the phone so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same thing.


 

Oh thanks so much for the direct connection, this is such a blessing. I will be calling her as soon as the salon opens this morning and placing my order.  I tried a distributor in LaGrange, GA and she initially quoted me a price higher than what was on the internet. When I told her FHI's internet price she then was like oh I must have a typo on my pricing sheet. Very shady!! Then when I called Too Groovy in ATL, they told me they cannot retail the Runway b/c it is for professional/license use only. So oh well....no in GA wanted to play fair and hook a sista up, so I will call the salon in Cali.

Thanks once again, you are a blessing!!


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Oh thanks so much for the direct connection, this is such a blessing. I will be calling her as soon as the salon opens this morning and placing my order. I tried a distributor in LaGrange, GA and she initially quoted me a price higher than what was on the internet. When I told her FHI's internet price she then was like oh I must have a typo on my pricing sheet. Very shady!! Then when I called Too Groovy in ATL, they told me they cannot retail the Runway b/c it is for professional/license use only. So oh well....no in GA wanted to play fair and hook a sista up, so I will call the salon in Cali.
> 
> Thanks once again, you are a blessing!!


 
You are soooooooooo welcome.  I understand.  I've been wanting the Runway for the longest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> Oh thanks so much for the direct connection, this is such a blessing. I will be calling her as soon as the salon opens this morning and placing my order. I tried a distributor in LaGrange, GA and she initially quoted me a price higher than what was on the internet. When I told her FHI's internet price she then was like oh I must have a typo on my pricing sheet. Very shady!! *Then when I called Too Groovy in ATL, they told me they cannot retail the Runway b/c it is for professional/license use only.* So oh well....no in GA wanted to play fair and hook a sista up, so I will call the salon in Cali.
> 
> Thanks once again, you are a blessing!!


 
Somehow this doesn't surprise me. My girlfriend goes to a certified FHI educator. I had her inquire about getting the Runway & she gave her this spill about how it really wasn't much difference - only that it would do the work of 2 irons. Well 1 iron doing the work of 2 is a big difference. Basically she gave her the runaround. Are stylists really that insecure these days? Geez...


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, I think you could get it directly from her. Her website is www.pinkcorset.com. I spoke with the owner, Maribel. I got her number and address directly from FHI. The Fhi iron isn't on her website though. She told me my iron would be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. (She ordered it for me). I asked her how she was able to give it to me for such a low price, and she said that it was b/c she sells corsets too. When it gets here, I'll be sure to post an update with a review of her customer service. She asked for a deposit of half the price, which I gave her over the phone so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same thing.


 
Thanks so very much 4 this info. I, 2, will be ordering from Cali since they r tripping here n the A.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



nakialovesshoes said:


> Somehow this doesn't surprise me. My girlfriend goes to a certified FHI educator. I had her inquire about getting the Runway & she gave her this spill about how it really wasn't much difference - only that it would do the work of 2 irons. Well 1 iron doing the work of 2 is a big difference. Basically she gave her the runaround. Are stylists really that insecure these days? Geez...


 
Yes, they are.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, I think you could get it directly from her. Her website is www.pinkcorset.com. I spoke with the owner, Maribel. I got her number and address directly from FHI. The Fhi iron isn't on her website though. She told me my iron would be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. (She ordered it for me). I asked her how she was able to give it to me for such a low price, and she said that it was b/c she sells corsets too. When it gets here, I'll be sure to post an update with a review of her customer service. She asked for a deposit of half the price, which I gave her over the phone so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same thing.


 
Thank you so much for this info! I was going to hold off on getting this but I might be able to do it sooner now. 

Ladies, after you get yours and use them can you please post results or a review? I would love to hear how you like them.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> You are soooooooooo welcome. I understand. I've been wanting the Runway for the longest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Foxxylisa, did you get a chance to try the flat iron yet?  Please update us with your results. I hope to get one this week.


----------



## BrEE (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

any updates? i just tried to make a purchase with maribel at pinkcorset and was told the runway is out of stock and she would let me know when i could make a purchase.


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



BrEE said:


> any updates? i just tried to make a purchase with maribel at pinkcorset and was told the runway is out of stock and she would let me know when i could make a purchase.


 
I just got off the phone with her. She told me the same thing. Apparently the ladies on here have overwhelmed her with orders. She got in a shipment of Runways last week, and they are GONE already. She added mine to the waiting list. So all we can do is wait. I will update when she calls me back.


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Healthb4Length said:


> Foxxylisa, did you get a chance to try the flat iron yet?  Please update us with your results. I hope to get one this week.



She hasn't called me yet so I haven't gone down there to pick it up.  I'll keep you posted.



BrEE said:


> any updates? i just tried to make a purchase with maribel at pinkcorset and was told the runway is out of stock and she would let me know when i could make a purchase.





mikosbelle said:


> I just got off the phone with her. She told me the same thing. Apparently the ladies on here have overwhelmed her with orders. She got in a shipment of Runways last week, and they are GONE already. She added mine to the waiting list. So all we can do is wait. I will update when she calls me back.



Dang, ya'll don't play!!!!!!!    She need to give me commission for hooking her up!


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I just talked to Maribel.  She told me the same thing.  She wasn't able to get her whole shipment in b/c they are sold out.  I'll have to wait until December to get mine.  I don't mind.  It will be a Xmas present, instead of a birthday present.


----------



## BrEE (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> I just talked to Maribel.  She told me the same thing.  She wasn't able to get her whole shipment in b/c they are sold out.  I'll have to wait until December to get mine.  I don't mind.  It will be a Xmas present, instead of a birthday present.



does that mean her shipment wont be in until december or you've just decided to not purchase until december?? she didnt give me a date as to when the new order will be in.


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



BrEE said:


> does that mean her shipment wont be in until december or you've just decided to not purchase until december?? she didnt give me a date as to when the new order will be in.



She said her shipment won't be in until December.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Wow, there's a waiting list now!


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



MizAvalon said:


> Wow, there's a waiting list now!


 

Yep there is a definite waiting list. But she is the only person that will sell it to us for wholesale price (without having to take a risk and order it from an unknown retailer). All the ATL folks wanted to charge me $400 and up, so I will gladly wait patiently


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Dang lurkers!!


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Healthb4Length said:


> Dang lurkers!!



From talking to her, it sounds like her supplier is having the issues, not her.  She told me that he is backordered so therefore she is backordered as well.


----------



## mikosbelle (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Anyone get their iron yet from Maribel?  

Anyone else got the Runway recently and want to update us on its performance?


----------



## SoCalli (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



mikosbelle said:


> *Anyone get their iron yet from Maribel?*
> 
> Anyone else got the Runway recently and want to update us on its performance?


 
No one is getting an iron until December.  That's basically what she told me.  Her supplier will not have any until this time.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

So um...who purchased their iron yet? I know I'm patiently waiting till December, I knew I had to order it since I was informed that a large number of ladies from a "hair site" were ordering them up


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I have the FHI Runway- and I paid 450. It was one of my first purchases after becoming addicted to this site. 

Like a lot of ladies, I RARELY flatiron or use any heat. However, at the time of purchase, I owned a 20.00 Gold n' hot "ceramic"  flatiron and the coated plates were turning brown. I decided since I became a member of this site that if I want to achieve my hair goals and be as independent as I can from a stylist, I was gonna have to up my game on some salon quality products. 

I'm not talking down about Sedu, CHI, or Solia. I've never used any of them. I know they have good reputations and I hear very good results from other members, but I know that some of those BSS flat irons are not up to par. erplexed

I did a lot of research and was also impressed with the site infromation. No other flatiron company broke it down like that (except for the Maxiglide). Besides, if I'm going to own a flatiron, I decided why not buy one that will last and provide the healthiest heat for my hair? 

People are concerned about the cost but I don't see it being any different than people who use some super pricey Pibbs dryers. 450.00 may be a lot but I just can't bring myself to getting one of those bad boys yet.... 

Sidenote: I also own a Maxiglide/Miniglide and I  IT!!! BUT I think it really doesn't count as a "flatiron" because of the detangling pins. I can get my hair done in half the time it takes to flatiron but nothing gets the roots super straight IMO quite like a quality flat iron.  HTH

Sorry for being long winded- I've been AWOL lately. Miss you guys...


----------



## soulie (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

FHI Runway for $220.00.  http://www.beautygalaxy.com/fhi_heat_runway_iron.aspx

Something about this felt weird to me, so I looked them up.  DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*http://www.dc.bbb.org/report.html?national=Y&compid=153215395

Customer ExperienceBack To Top This company appears to be out of business.

The Better Business Bureau of Metropolitan Washington, DC has been contacted by consumers reporting difficulty in contacting the firm after ordering products from its web site. The BBB in Cleveland reports that the firm had had a location there previous to a change in ownership in January, 2008. We are contacting the firm for further information and consumer transaction information.

The BBB has been unable to contact the company concerning complaint(s). We have not been able to determine a valid address and/or phone number for this company. 

Number of complaints processed by the BBB
    since the firm's BBB file was opened in March 2008: 31
    in the last 12 months: 31

Complaints Concerned: 
    Selling Practices  (2 complaints) 
  2 Company did not respond 

    Service Issues  (1 complaints) 
  1 Company did not respond 

    Customer Service Issues  (1 complaints) 
  1 Company did not respond 

    Credit or Billing Disputes  (1 complaints) 
  1 The company could not be located or is out of business 

    Delivery Issues  (24 complaints) 
  21 Company did not respond 
  3 The company could not be located or is out of business 

    Product Quality  (1 complaints) 
  1 Company did not respond 

    Guarantee or Warranty Issues  (1 complaints) 
  1 Company did not respond 



*


----------



## Auburn (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



soulie said:


> FHI Runway for $220.00.  http://www.beautygalaxy.com/fhi_heat_runway_iron.aspx



OMFG I almost choked.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

hide that site


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



soulie said:


> FHI Runway for $220.00.  http://www.beautygalaxy.com/fhi_heat_runway_iron.aspx



OMG, .............!!


----------



## Auburn (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

(prays this thread goes unnoticed on page 239842 or something)


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Yeah that runway edition is $450.00 , thats there highest one, they have a little video on the FHI Heat site on it, but I'm happy with my pink one that I paid 120 dollars for  . I aint gone buy that 450 dollar one when my 120 dollar pink FHI one do the same as the runway FHI. The platform ones is around 195 dollars, the runway one is around the 450.


----------



## BrEE (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

anyone know where i can get a good deal on the fhi 4/10 platform. I'm hoping this will work really well on new growth.


----------



## soulie (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



BrEE said:


> anyone know where i can get a good deal on the fhi 4/10 platform. I'm hoping this will work really well on new growth.


 
It is AWESOME on new growth!  I went to a hairdresser yesterday and she used it on my nearly 4-months worth and it was a miracle tool.  I've been eyeing one all day - I'm planning to use it after roller setting.

Best price I've seen so far:  http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/fh...flat-iron-41034-w-nano-technology-p-4224.html


----------



## BrEE (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i just got a call from maribell and placed an order for the runway. I really wanted to get the 4/10 platform now for newgrowth and the runway in a couple of months but she only has the runway and will be getting the other selections in december. the cost was 260 including s/h


----------



## mikosbelle (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Yeah Maribel called me today as well and I finally placed my order. Everything was the same as you paid including S+H. It is such a blessing that she is willing to give us the wholesaler price. I also ordered a corset from her as well 

shhhh.....don't tell the hubby!!!

Christmas has come early this year!


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I got to get rid of this FHI platform


----------



## soulie (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Auburn said:


> I got to get rid of this FHI platform


 
Do you mean to get a Runway, or you don't like it?


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

The platform is a step under the runway when I compare info. I want to sell that platform


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

wow. this thread was really useful. now i want the runway, after reading all of the rave reviews. i tried calling all of the salons listed on the fhi website in my area, but none of them sell it. i even extended the search to 50 miles away- nothing. amazon and beauty choice.com are both sold out. the only people with it in stock are selling it at $450 and up.  i called marabel also, and she said she's been backordered, and the waiting list is for december. darn it.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

For those who have received their flat iron, can you please post a review? Thanks


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Thats pretty pricey. I cannot justify spending that kind of money on a flat iron Though I would like to have a high income profile, I' ll stick to my middle class status.


----------



## mikosbelle (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I got my Runway, but have only been able to do a strand test. I have not done my whole head yet, but I plan to do so soon. The few pieces that I did were very smooth and silky!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



IAOJ said:


> My hairdresser uses it and it is the BOMB.  She didn't pay 450 though.  She went to a Bronner Brothers hair show at the very end and the FHI booth was trying to unload their last ones.  She got it for 150.



Damn!

Ok, will look for this at hair show.


----------



## naturalpride (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

The FHI Runway is also listed on Amazon for $284 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hpc?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=fhi+runway


----------



## ajacks (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I tried to resist the urge, but now I want a Runway as well


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



naturalpride said:


> The FHI Platform is also listed on Amazon for $284 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hpc?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=fhi+runway



great, thanks.


----------



## India*32 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



TaurusAngel said:


> Ebay has one for 245 for those interested. I still wouldn't pay out that kind of money, but its wayyy cheaper than 450.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37.l1313&satitle=fhi+runway&category0=


 

Thanks for sharing.  I love the technical explaination as to why you achieve greater results.  I'll definetely plan on purchasing soon.  I love my hair straight and smooth.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

the one at amazon is sold out, they are out of stock and don't know if and when they will be getting more in stock.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



foxxylisa1025 said:


> Yes, I think you could get it directly from her.  Her website is www.pinkcorset.com.  I spoke with the owner, Maribel.  I got her number and address directly from FHI.  The Fhi iron isn't on her website though.  She told me my iron would be here Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.  (She ordered it for me).  I asked her how she was able to give it to me for such a low price, and she said that it was b/c she sells corsets too.  When it gets here, I'll be sure to post an update with a review of her customer service.  She asked for a deposit of half the price, which I gave her over the phone so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same thing.




Hi there,

Have you received your iron, yet? If so, how is it?

tia,
tishee


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

BUMPING....


----------



## SoCalli (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you received your iron, yet? If so, how is it?
> 
> ...



No, I haven't received it yet.  She told me any day now though.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I got my iron back in December and I love it! It works great, only caveat is you have to make sure you clean the plates when they are cool because they are white they show use.


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Loliz said:


> Can someone please answer this? Why is this flat iron SOOOOO expensive? Is it magic? Does it straighten by just waving it over your hair like a magic wand? Does it grow your hair while you are using it? I can't seem to find out what it does that is soo different from the others?
> Does anyone have this iron? Do tell? What are the results? Show pics. Something...
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.fhiheat.com/fproduct.aspx?groupname=Flat Irons&shortname=runway&sku=r1
> ...


 
alot of times its the name an the fact that they put in more advertising dollars than some lesser named just as good quality flat irons. Just like why do people pay $30 for shampoo b/c a celebrity hair stylist created it when you can find a shampoo with teh same ingredients for less than $10?

I personally would never spend that much. But hey more power to them if they can get people to pay that much.


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



tocktick said:


> they're using the fact that it's used by professionals in the modelling world and the 6-layer ceramic plates to sell the iron. it's not enough though, imo.
> 
> eta: oh, it also dawned on me that fhi probably aren't banking on your average consumer to buy this iron. it's probably for salon stylists. this kind of iron would put up with a lot of usage for quite a while. so this is a good investments to them.


 
Yup 

Alot of these flat irons, blow dryers, curling irons, etc that are upwards of a couple hundred or several hundred dollars are meant for professional use, although they are sold to the general public they were initially for professionals. So when alot of people see these prices they are shocked. But if you look at drug store brands that may not be as good or last as long they are ususally under $40. 

It would make sense for them to spend that much money once every 3-4 years on something that they are most likely going to a couple to several times a day for most of the week. Whereas a regular person may use their flat iron once a day once every few days or once a week. Its just like if you were a chef you would pay the money to get a professional industrial grade stove/oven but it wouldn't make sense for a regular person to have that especially if cook every so often.


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



fa$hionista said:


> WOW!!!! If you don't mind my asking, where did you come across a deal like that for $250 that also included the Fhi Nano blowdryer for FREE?  My sister is a hair stylist as well and she could sure use a discount like this one and so could I! (I know you bought it 2 years ago, but does that deal still exist?)


 
Alot of times professional stylists get deals like that from professional only stores and hair shows where vendors show their newest, latests, and sometimes never viewed by public eyes products for professionals to look at. 

I have a license and I can tell you I see alot of packaged deals (CHI FHI PAUL MITCHELL SALONO etc) advertised that are $50-$100+ less than buying them seperately or for the full retail price that is often given to the public.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Even though I understand all the great technology and what not behind it, I would never buy one. 450 is too much for an iron especially when it isn't the best in terms of heat conduction and distribution. 

The only reason it is 450 is because other ceramic iron companies don't have one comparable yet. If Chi, Solia, and Sedu came out with one using the same format, it wouldn't be 450.


----------



## Faith (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



gymfreak336 said:


> Even though I understand all the great technology and what not behind it, I would never buy one. 450 is too much for an iron especially when it isn't the best in terms of heat conduction and distribution.
> 
> The only reason it is 450 is because other ceramic iron companies don't have one comparable yet. If Chi, Solia, and Sedu came out with one using the same format, it wouldn't be 450.



You mention that it isn't the best in terms of heat conduction and distribution.  Do you know one which is??  I wouldn't mind getting a better one than what I have now.  Thanks.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Faith said:


> You mention that it isn't the best in terms of heat conduction and distribution.  Do you know one which is??  I wouldn't mind getting a better one than what I have now.  Thanks.



I'll pm you.


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Healthb4Length said:


> I got my iron back in December and I love it! It works great, only caveat is you have to make sure you clean the plates when they are cool because they are white they show use.


 

Healthb4Length, how often do you use it?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Faith said:


> You mention that it isn't the best in terms of heat conduction and distribution. Do you know one which is?? I wouldn't mind getting a better one than what I have now. Thanks.


 
Um, can I find that out too?


----------



## Avaya (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



gymfreak336 said:


> I'll pm you.



Put it in this thread please.  Thank you!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Well, I ordered mine today! And it was not 450.00 - Nope I would never pay that.
I paid 271.00 - on Amazon.....

=) I hope it is worth it all.

I have the Sedu, Maxiglide and the Solia. I am ready to toss them all out.....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



samanthajones67 said:


> Well, I ordered mine today! And it was not 450.00 - Nope I would never pay that.
> I paid 271.00 - on Amazon.....
> 
> =) I hope it is worth it all.
> ...


don't toss them...sell me that sedu and/or maxiglide...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



lilsparkle825 said:


> don't toss them...sell me that sedu and/or maxiglide...


 

We will see - I need to test them first! The solia will probably be the one I get rid of!


----------



## amara11 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Avaya said:


> Put it in this thread please.  Thank you!




Co-sign.

I'm ready to click order, but I want to make sure this is "the one".

Cue violins.


----------



## soulie (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



samanthajones67 said:


> Well, I ordered mine today! And it was not 450.00 - Nope I would never pay that.
> I paid 271.00 - on Amazon.....
> 
> =) I hope it is worth it all.
> ...


 
Yay, Sam!!!  That's where I got mine and that's my price!!  You will LOVE this flatiron


----------



## healthytext (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Any more Runway love stories? I'm getting bored with the Sedu.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I'll be ready to hop into this thread with some valid input in 2010!


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

bump.......


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



HappyHairDreams said:


> Healthb4Length, how often do you use it?


 
I use it every 3-4 weeks. Each time I've not experience any problems with breakage or dryness. I make sure I do a protein treatment before I use that much heat anyways and I always use a super heat protectant like Sabino Moisture Block before I flat iron.


----------



## healthytext (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

This iron is amazing. I had my comb in hand ready to guide my hair and separate the strands for more effective straightening but I ended up not using it at all. Each section was straight from root to tip in one pass with a very gentle hand and my hair didn't retain the heat afterward. Awesome.


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I love my Runway.  Best.damn.flat.iron.ever.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I still want to get one of these.  Where's the best place to purchase?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Allandra said:


> I still want to get one of these. Where's the best place to purchase?


 
Amazon.com seems to have the best price.


----------



## healthytext (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Allandra said:


> I still want to get one of these.  Where's the best place to purchase?



Visit the drugstore.com page at mycoupons.com. 

Click the link for coupon code *MC272C55*. This will take you to drugstore.com and you'll be notified that the discount is in your cart. 

Search for "FHI Runway" and add it to your cart.

Checkout.

Type the coupon code *BEAUTIFUL* in the coupon code box.

Total = *$273.50* + free shipping

*Also check with local FHI retailers/dealers. They may be able to give you a better price.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Lucky's Mom said:


> Amazon.com seems to have the best price.



Thanks.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



healthytext said:


> Visit the drugstore.com page at mycoupons.com.
> 
> Click the link for coupon code *MC272C55*. This will take you to drugstore.com and you'll be notified that the discount is in your cart.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

'cause they're on serious crack. But a stylist used it on me about 2 months ago, it was so beautiful it almost made me cry :-(  I love you Runway and someday we'll be together.


----------



## jendazzler (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I walked into the BSS the other day, and 2 of the girls instantly said I need the Runway. i was kinda insulted since I thought my hair was pretty straight with the CHI. Anyways, if it is as great as everyone says, I will definately consider it. My only concern is that I believe it gets 100 degrees hotter than the CHI and I dont want to damage my hair. I know I dont have to put it on the highest temp. but if the results arent the same I might as well stick with my beloved CHI.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> 'cause they're on serious crack. But a stylist used it on me about 2 months ago, it was so beautiful it almost made me cry :-( I love you Runway and someday we'll be together.


LOL 
 !!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> 'cause they're on serious crack. But a stylist used it on me about 2 months ago, it was so beautiful it almost made me cry :-( I love you Runway and someday we'll be together.


 

 Yes.... FHI is wrapped in Velvet.... I  my FHI.....


----------



## Ericka (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I bought a runway for $290 from an authorized seller recommended by a member of this board. It is the *BEST* investment I could have ever done for the health of my hair. Next on my list is the FHI blow dryer. Haven't decided on which one I want just yet, but I will be purchasing that from the same seller.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I'm wondering if I should take the plunge and buy this flat iron.


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I do too, but now the only place that I see it for $299 or less is ebay and I am weary of purchasing that type of item from ebay. I definitely want it though.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



tdwillis said:


> I do too, but now the only place that I see it for $299 or less is ebay and I am weary of purchasing that type of item from ebay. I definitely want it though.


 
I've purchased pricey things on ebay before but not that damn pricey, for some reason I'm scared to buy this from that site.


----------



## Ericka (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Try contacting www.pinkcorset.com by shooting them an email stating that you want to purchase the runway. She'll either send you an email or contact you by phone if you leave your number. She's located in California but is an authorized seller by FHI (go to the FHI website and search salons located in California) and you'll find her company listed. She only does phone sales for warranty purposes. I guess when FHI products are sold online the warranty is voided.  I bought mine from her back in June I believe for $290 (includes S&H) and I'm completely SATISFIED.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



Ericka said:


> I bought a runway for $290 from an authorized seller recommended by a member of this board. It is the *BEST* investment I could have ever done for the health of my hair. Next on my list is the FHI blow dryer. Haven't decided on which one I want just yet, but I will be purchasing that from the same seller.


 
Umm Nano Salon Pro 2000. It is the best blow dryer I have ever had in my life.. and it's light and not loud at all! 

I didn't push the trigger on the runway yet. That's BKT money right now..  Plus the platforms are working great for me.


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i wonder how much it is wholesale? ill pick it on my wish list.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

The hair show is the truth!!!

I went on the last day of the Bronner Brothers hair show and got the Runway for cheap. It was selling for $250 (already cheaper than most retailers online and FHI won't honor the warranty if you buy from them anyway) but I got it for $150 since they were sold out and I was willing to buy the floor model. I also got the Nano Weight Pro 1900 Turbo blow dryer for $75. 

I was looking for a deal but really can't believe I was able to get it that cheap. Check out the hair show if there is one near your town. Its worth it.


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Oh I am so jealous. My Dad lives in Atlanta and I thought about telling him to go to get me somethings but he would be like, "You want me to go where and buy you what?" 
That's a great deal. I am so happy for you. Be sure you tell us how you like it once you use it. I don't know if a lot of hair shows come out to the West Coast.


----------



## Ericka (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



*fabulosity* said:


> Umm Nano Salon Pro 2000. It is the best blow dryer I have ever had in my life.. and it's light and not loud at all!
> 
> I didn't push the trigger on the runway yet. That's BKT money right now..  Plus the platforms are working great for me.




I'm in need of a new blow dry too and the Nano Salon Pro was on my list too. I was looking for the Nano Salon Pro 2100 because  my stylist uses this one on my hair now. I just may settle for the 2000 if that's the only one available.


----------



## soulie (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

I have the 1900 and it is great; from looking at the FHI website, I think the 1900 and the 2000 are the same except the 2000 is "salon-rated" instead of for personal use.  Incidentally, the FHI website does not have a Nano 2100.  The 2000 is the top one that they show.


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Anyone know of other authorized sellers of the runway?  At a good price?  Pinkcorset is out of stock for 2-3 weeks.  She said you guys bought them all, thanks alot!  LOL!!!

The few salons in my area that have them want a ridiculous $599.  Huh?  FHI sells them for $450.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Anyone knows if the european version of the FHI runway is different from the American version


----------



## soulie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



joseelie said:


> Anyone knows if the european version of the FHI runway is different from the American version


 
I would check the FHI website: http://www.fhiheat.com  but I would guess the primary difference is the plug/whatever makes our electrical outlets different.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*



*fabulosity* said:


> Umm Nano Salon Pro 2000. It is the best blow dryer I have ever had in my life.. and it's light and not loud at all!
> 
> I didn't push the trigger on the runway yet. That's BKT money right now..  Plus the platforms are working great for me.



Even though I already purchased it and it's on its way, I was starting to feel unsure about my purchase for the Salon Pro 2000, and wondering if I should have gotten the Nano 1900...this post reassured me 

Still contemplating getting a Runway tho!erplexed


----------



## Leesh (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Yea, and they better give Me a Magician that can Zapp Me a extra 10 Inches of Hair for that price!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

subscribing because one day I will own a FHI.   *sigh*


----------



## aegis (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

i want this....lhc is NOT helping me stick with my budget


----------



## missdemi (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Why does the FHI PLATFORM cost $450??!!*

Does ANyone Know if pinkcorset.com sells the EPS?


----------



## Allandra (Jan 12, 2010)

.  .  .


----------



## JerriBlank (May 25, 2010)

BUMPING THIS!!
Can we get some pics please?


----------



## prtybrwnis (Oct 31, 2010)

I see that the FHI runway has been discontinued.  What iron has taken its place or where can I still purchase one *reasonably*?


----------



## aminata (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting--I wonder why it was discontinued?


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 11, 2015)

FHI sells the Runway for $600 on its website. Is this a newer version of the flat iron? Does anyone have this new one?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2015)

^^ I just checked the reviews on Amazon.  Not so good...

http://www.amazon.com/FHI-Heat-Ceramic-Digital-Styling/dp/B00NM4HQ30


----------



## fluffyforever (Nov 11, 2015)

AtlantaJJ said:


> ^^ I just checked the reviews on Amazon.  Not so good...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FHI-Heat-Ceramic-Digital-Styling/dp/B00NM4HQ30



I would expect all 5 star reviews for a product that FHI claims is worth $600. 

My Hana Elite is missing and I got the itch to straighten. Don't know if I should repurchase the Hana or get a Platform. Definitely won't be getting a Runway.


----------

